# زر خفي في لوحة المفاتيح ..!!



## PETER_OSCAR (21 يناير 2010)

*زر خفي في لوحة المفاتيح ..!!
​**

أود في طرحي هذا أن اسلط القليل من الضوء على زر مهمش وهو موجود في الكيبورد
وأغلبنا لا يعلم ماهي أدوار هذا الزر ؟ او بمأذا يقوم ؟ ولمأذا هو موجود اصلاً ؟
سأردُ طرحي الذي يجيب على الكثير من التساؤلات :
الزر الذي كنتُ أعنيه هو (زرالويندوز) أي الزر الذي يوجد عليه شعار ويندوز أسفل الكيبورد ,

​**هذا هو الزر

الذي اعنية
​**هناك العديد من الأستخدامات لهذا الزر ومنها :
*
*

1 – الضغط على زر شعار الوندوز :


إظهار وإخفاء قائمة ابدأ .


2- زر شعار الوندوز + زر Break ( موجود فوق الأرقام) :
يعرض نافذة موأصفات النظام .


3- زر شعار الوندوز + D :
يعرض سطح المكتب .


4- زر شعار الوندوز + M :
يقوم بتصغير جميع النوافذ المفتوحة .


5- زر شعار الوندوز + Shift + M :
يقوم بتكبير جميع النوافذ .


6- زر شعار الوندوز + E :
يعرض نافذة جهاز الكمبيوتر .


7- زر شعار الوندوز + F :
إذا أردت البحث عن ملفات ومجلدات .


8- Ctrl + زر شعار الوندوز + F :
إذا أردت البحث عن أجهزه داخل نطاق الشبكة .


9- زر شعار الوندوز + F1 :
إذا أردت قراءة المساعد للوندوز .


10 – زر شعار الوندوز + L :
لقفل لوحة المفاتيح .


11- زر شعار ويندوز + R :
لفتح نافذة ( تشغيل )


اخي العضو لا تبخل بكلمه شكرا *​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

*
شكرا جدا
موضوع مفيد جدا

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (21 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جدا
> موضوع مفيد جدا
> 
> ...


شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

معلومات رائعة .. 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (21 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى على مروركم الجميل*


----------



## ADAM MOHNND (23 يناير 2010)

مليون شكرا​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (23 يناير 2010)

adam mohnnd قال:


> مليون شكرا​



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ميرسى على مروركم الجميل


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2010)

*الف شكر
عن جد منتهي الجمال
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (23 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *الف شكر
> عن جد منتهي الجمال
> تسلم ايدك
> *​



*ميرسى على مرورك وردك الجميل*


----------



## christin (23 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (23 يناير 2010)

christin قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكرا على مروريك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (2 مايو 2010)

صدقني كلمة شكر لا تكفي


شكرا لك من كل قلبي

معلومات افادتني كثيرا


----------



## Alcrusader (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع!
معلومات ما كنت أعرفها!


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (3 مايو 2010)

amjad-ri قال:


> صدقني كلمة شكر لا تكفي
> 
> 
> شكرا لك من كل قلبي
> ...



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل  وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Nemo (3 مايو 2010)

هى شكرا بس مليوووووووون شكرا انا معرفش غير حاجتين بس من كل دا كتر خيرك


----------



## zezza (3 مايو 2010)

حلوة اوى 
معلومات جديدة عليا 
شكرا اخويا ربنا يوضك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 مايو 2010)

ميرسى كتير ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mr.kajo (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور لتعبك معلومات قيمة


----------



## meero (5 مايو 2010)

شكراااااا خالص بجد معلومات اول مره اعرفها 
شكراااااااااااااا لتعبك وربنا يباركك


----------



## mayvol (8 مايو 2010)

بجد اول مره اعرف المعلومات الهايله دى شكرا​


----------



## atha (8 يونيو 2010)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يرسي


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2010)

اول مرة قعدت على الكموبيوتر كنت بكلم صحابى بيقولوى مش بتكتبى ليه حرف ال ذ قلتلهم مش عندى كان منظرى زبالة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

*في معلومات اول مرة اعرفها*
*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 يونيو 2010)

peter-oscar 
                         شكراااااااا معلومــات أول مره أعرفهــــا
                         الــرب يباركــــــك


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*معلومات جميله و خصوصا الأولي مكنت اعرفها *

*شكرا كتير ليك *

*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## petit chat (11 يوليو 2010)

100000000000000000000000000شكرااااااااااااا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بس نمرة 2 & 3 ما إشتغلوش معايا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يوليو 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس نمرة 2 & 3 ما إشتغلوش معايا




*
شغالين يا ايريني

نمره 2 اعمليها واستني لحد لما يبعت مواصفات جهازك

اما نمره 3 بيعرض سطح المكتب ع طول

جربي تاني​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا 
مرسي ليك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يوليو 2010)

إشتغلت نمرة 2
بس 3 لا ........مش مشكلة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## geegoo (12 يوليو 2010)

*معلومات جديدة و جميلة ...*
*أشكرك أخي ...*
​


----------



## remon99 (22 يوليو 2010)

500 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2010)

ولا تزعل نفسك مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

